
Ask HN: Please Review My Landing Page - josemontiel
I would appreciate feedback on the overall design, messaging and even the product itself. I am a solopreneur so hearing other points of view would be great.<p>Here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cast.watch<p>Also, what would you do for targeting potential users?
======
milanmot
Ok here's the feedback:

1: Really huge font of the punchline. I will make it little smaller as my
focus is not going to the scrolling text below it. 2: Message is somewhat
clear. I am confused whether it is a sales product or a CRM product. 3: It
says that convert subscribers into revenue. But doesn't mention "How"
anywhere. You need a section of "How it works" somewhere. 4: Can I see a demo
implementation somewhere?

